# Palacios with Capt Ray Sexton



## DeaconDon (Nov 1, 2008)

I went wade fishing with three of my buddies and with Capt. Ray Sexton down in Palacios. We caught fish all day (mostly just undersized trout and reds) but we caught a few really nice keepers. The best part of the trip (aside from spending a beautiful day on the bay) was having Capt. Ray give me instructions on my new Curado 200E7. I just went from using a spin cast to bait cast. Capt. Ray patiently worked with me pretty much the whole day while I learned how to use that new reel. By early afternoon, I was getting my casts out there and catching fish. I don't know if any of you have fished with Capt. Ray but I surely recommend it. Check out his website at www.fishpalaciostexas.com. 
I'm fairly new at saltwater fishing and his help has been tremendous.


----------



## saltwaterguy (Apr 22, 2008)

Good job! I have fish with Capt. Ray a couple times a year he wants you to catch fish and you will catch fish. He knows what he is doing for sure.


----------



## scootert (Jul 29, 2008)

Capt. Ray is a long time friend of mine. I used to be his helper back when he was a rig welder. I try to book a trip with him at least once a year and have a great time whenever we go with him. I took my son with him when he was 12 and Ray took him under his wing the whole day and my son outfished most of us. My son is now 16 and still talks about that day. I would recommend Ray to anyone.


----------



## DukCutter (Mar 6, 2008)

Capt. Ray or just Capn, as we call him is a good man and a great guide and better friend to all who know him. Ask him about how he can knock a snow goose out of the sky at 75 yards!!! Listen to his teachings on the water and you will go far!


----------

